# Pork chop eave returns-how to I kill the ugly?



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Tinstaafl said:


> Neo, we're up here! Stop looking in the commode. arty:


:laughing:
You have *no* idea. :laughing:
Since Mom broke her hip,
I spend plenty of time
on commode duty. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Just a thought, but you could cut back the return to end at the gable line and do the overhang along these lines, possibly with a sculpted tail on the rake board. The stair tower in the second pic.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

neolitic said:


> Pork chops seems to be
> a "Southernism."
> Hereabouts, they's bird boxes.
> 
> ...


 Neo thought of it before I did. Sorry Neo, should have read the previous posts first.:whistling:notworthy


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

There is a multitude of things that can be done, it just depends on you and the client. What are your likes and dislikes?

Some thing can always be done and done on the cheap with good ideas.

Not that this is so cool but it goes in a direction that has been touched on in this thread. These colors suck. 

Andy.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Pork chops seems to be
> a "Southernism."
> Hereabouts, they's bird boxes.
> 
> ...


 
Porkchops up here in western canada


----------



## YorkshireConst (Nov 20, 2008)

*Scipio and Loneframer, THANKS!*

Lone...the "hanging eaves" in those photos are great. I don't know why they aren't used around here, but I'll be damn*d if I've ever come across them. A great idea that may save the day. Scipio, the image you sent is similar to whats there already, but seems to work better, and I like the idea you had about chopping out and returning. Thanks, both of you for your help and I'll be sure to post photos of the finished product. It may be a while, as the brick is going up now, and there are a million things that might affect the eaves once the brick and stone gets to them. Again, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

I guess I've been out of framing too long. We called those either box cornice or lamlegs, never heard them called porkchops. 

I don't know where you got that definition of a porkchop at, but a 1/12 pitch on the return doesn't seem right to me, it should match the pitch of the rest of the roof. Plus 1/12 doesn't drain too well when using shingles. 

If the soffit goes up the rake then I'd go without any return like loneframer suggested. Otherwise what Andy had looked at good as anything I could think of. 

One question no asked, what's on the plans? I always build them according to the picture provided. If they didn't look good don't blame the framer blame the archy. 

Just my opinoin, no matter how you try to dress up that pig, it's always gonna look like a pig.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i kinda like porkchops:clap:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Bird boxes in Houston and also middle Tennessee


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

They are called PORKCHOPS in NY:thumbsup:. G


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

Pork chops here .


----------

